

NOVA: Replacing Body Parts - raccoonone
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/body/replacing-body-parts.html

======
joseflavio
I live in France (altough im not french so really miss tv shows in english)
and see this nice message:

"We're sorry but This video is not available in your region due to rights
restriction"

Some people really just don't get the internet! well... i am going to have to
look for sites that "offer" this video

~~~
swombat
I couldn't find the video on youtube, vimeo, or Google.

If someone in the US using a mac can be bothered, do the following:

Install get_flash_video ( <http://code.google.com/p/get-flash-
videos/wiki/Installation> ):

    
    
      curl -o get_flash_videos http://get-flash-videos.googlecode.com/files/combined-get_flash_videos-1.24
      chmod a+x get_flash_videos
    

You may need to install a cpan module. First run:

    
    
      cpan
    

then

    
    
      sudo cpan Crypt::Rijndael
    

Finally:

    
    
      ./get_flash_videos http://video.pbs.org/video/1754537562
    

And you should be able to get the video. Then upload it to youtube, I guess...
or post it up somewhere and link it from here so the rest of us can watch
it...

Note: this can be done on a windows or linux PC too - just adapt the
instructions appropriately...

~~~
wcchandler
Youtube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLs8DeHVkec>

Torrent: <http://chandler.mooo.com/bodyshop.mp4.torrent>

~~~
kolinko
thanks.

------
stephengillie
This video was incredibly informative for being so short. The idea of
harvesting pig organs, rinsing out the cells so only the natural protein
scaffold and blood vessels remain, then reseeding it with the donor's own
cells is amazing.

This technology is advancing much faster than tooth-replacement techniques.

~~~
Dn_Ab
3D printing of organs is also really awesome.

[http://www.ted.com/talks/anthony_atala_printing_a_human_kidn...](http://www.ted.com/talks/anthony_atala_printing_a_human_kidney.html)

------
ssutch
At first I thought this title was linking to an article about classic car
restoration.

